# Tenancy Agreement



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

My friend is privately renting her house to another friend and needs a tenancy agreement.

No estate agents are involved, would she just print one off from the internet?

xx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

She needs to make sure it's an Assured Shorthold Tenancy as this gives more protection for the person renting the house.


----------



## LoisLane (Apr 26, 2007)

Office World sell standard tenancy agreements, like the off the shelf wills.

Louj


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Do they have a site Lou?


----------

